
Write code that is easy to delete, not easy to extend - tdurden
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/139222674273/write-code-that-is-easy-to-delete-not-easy-to
======
greenyoda
Earlier extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093733)

